# Kuendigen bei STRATO



## hammer12 (24. Juli 2001)

ich habe so ein ******* strato power web paket und will des jetzt kuendigen und zu hosteurope wechseln. weiß jemand ob ich dann das geld zurueck bekomme (6monatige vertragslaufzeit)???

bald nicht mehr bei strato:| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :|


----------



## mulvin (24. Juli 2001)

hmmm, warte mal...


----------



## mulvin (24. Juli 2001)

aaah, jetz weis ich.
das kommt drauf an.


----------



## hammer12 (24. Juli 2001)

[Neu] Kritik an Stratos Web-Hoster-Award
(hn) Award sollte keine Marktführerschaft in Europa manifestieren / "Award wurde mit Werbung überstrapaziert"

Das Europäische Multimedia Forum und die Unternehmensberatung Cap Gemini Ernst und Young haben sich von der Verleihung des European Webhoster Award an den Berliner Hoster Strato distanziert. Grundlage der Preisverleihung im März war ein eMail-Fragebogen gewesen, den Cap Gemini erstellt hatte. 

Die Unternehmensberatung hält die Aussagekraft ihres damaligen Fragebogens für eine Preisverleihung für unzureichend. "Um Ausagen dieser Tragweite zu treffen, müßte die Studie anders angelegt sein und im Rahmen einer über einen längeren Zeitraum angelegten Marktbeobachtung zum Beispiel auch Anwendererfahrungen mit einbeziehen", heißt es in einem Statement der Unternehmensberatung. Das Europäische Multimedia Forum zeigte sich überrascht, wie massiv Strato den Titel in seiner Werbung ausgenutzt hatte. "Der European Webhoster of the year Award" beabsichtige nicht, einen objektiven Marktführer in Europa und noch weniger in Deutschland herauszustellen." Im Zusammenhang mit dem Award waren Strato Verstöße gegen das Verbot irreführender Werbung nachgewiesen worden (LG Hamburg, AZ. 315 O 279/01). Das Gericht vertrat die Auffassung, den Verbrauchern werde durch die Strato-Werbung in unzuläs siger Weise suggeriert, der Award begründe eine Spitzenstellung der Strato als Nummer Eins. Hierzu aber sei der Award nicht geeignet gewesen. Die Verfügung wurde von Strato als endgültig anerkannt und ist damit rechtskräftig (wir berichteten).


----------



## hammer12 (24. Juli 2001)

auf was kommt es denn an???


----------



## mulvin (24. Juli 2001)

hmmm, ich muss nachdenken...


----------



## hammer12 (24. Juli 2001)

des ist doch verorschung


----------

